# Cinta adhesiva para lesiones deportivas



## rogerrafa

*Cinta adhesiva para lesiones deportivas*
¿Cuál es la manera más idiomática de decir la frase arriba? No habla de una tirita, sino de lo que se poner encima de una tirita para fijarla. En inglés es "tape"


----------



## Gallium

Realmente es una "cinta adhesiva". Si lo quieres en una sola palabra y relacionada exclusivamente para términos médicos: esparadrapo.

*esparadrapo**.* (Del b. lat. _sparadrāpum_). m. Tira de tela o de  papel, una de cuyas caras está cubierta de un emplasto adherente, que se usa  para sujetar los vendajes, y excepcionalmente como apósito directo o como  revulsivo.

Quizá también te sirva venda o vendaje, pero como adhesivo no hay nada como un buen esparadrapo (que no esparatrapo).


----------



## Lexinauta

Si bien 'esparadrapo' es correcta, muchos se pueden quedar con la boca abierta, sin entender.
Por aquí, la más común es *'tela adhesiva'*, reservando 'cinta adhesiva' para la que se usa para las roturas de papel.


----------



## Lurrezko

*Esparadrapo* también en mi tierra.

Un saludo


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.
Tampoco hay problemas por aquí con *esparadrapo*. Añadiría que no es una palabra ni siquiera de registro muy alto (por aquí), creo que la entiende todo el mundo y yo la recuerdo de toda la vida.


----------



## cbrena

Tengo que decir que me despistó por completo eso que dices de  "poner encima de las tiritas para fijarlas". 
En cuanto a las *cintas adhesivas para lesiones **deportivas *(título del hilo), pueden ser de varios tipos: se pueden hacer vendajes funcionales con cintas adhesivas no elásticas, *esparadrapos*, o bien con cintas adhesivas elásticas, *tensoplast *(marca comercial, pero no sé que se le dé otro nombre). Si te refieres a las técnicas de _Kinesio taping, _lo que se utilizan son unas *tiras adhesivas musculares* (de colores), y que yo sepa no tienen un nombre concreto, se habla de *cintas adhesivas de colores*, sin más; y cada color tiene una función diferente: las azules, relajantes; las rosas tonificantes. 

No sé si te he liado más que ayudarte.


----------



## rogerrafa

¡Mil gracias a todos! Cbrena, en mi caso es un esparadrapo ¡porque no es una cinta adhesiva elástica!


----------



## cbrena

Esparadrapo, pues. Pero sigo sin entender qué haces con una tirita debajo de un esparadrapo.


----------



## rogerrafa

Pongo el esparadrapo para mantenerla fijada!


----------



## cbrena

Mira **** Los videos hacia Youtube o similares no están autorizados. Martine (Mod...) A ver si te da tiempo a aprender cómo usar las tiritas sin esparadrapo (antes de que lo borren). 

Ah, y me alegro de que tus lesiones deportivas  se solucionen con una tirita.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Qué antigüedad!!
Por acá se usan suturas adhesivas hipoalergénicas.

_


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

cbrena said:


> Esparadrapo, pues. Pero sigo sin entender qué haces con una tirita debajo de un esparadrapo.



Es que la tirita es una tira de esparadrapo que en el centro tiene un apósito esterilizado (que es lo que quien pregunta llama erróneamente "tirita") que se coloca sobre las heridas.

La tirita es *esparadrapo más apósito*, todo en uno. No se pone un esparadrapo sobre la tirita porque la tirita ya lleva incorporado el esparadrapo.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y de verdad le dicen "esparadrapo" a un parche?
Es que no me lo creo.
_


----------



## cbrena

No, Vampiro, a un parche lo llamamos apósito. Si no tenemos un apósito en casa, ponemos una gasa o un poco de algodón y lo tapamos con esparadrapo. Esparadrapo es una palabra de lo más normal y usada por todos por estos lares.


----------



## Vampiro

cbrena said:


> No, Vampiro, a un parche lo llamamos apósito. Si no tenemos un apósito en casa, ponemos una gasa o un poco de algodón y lo tapamos con esparadrapo. Esparadrapo es una palabra de lo más normal y usada por todos por estos lares.


Ya veo, gracias.
"Apòsito" es por acá lo que usan las mujeres en "esos" días (y tiene otros nombres también).
Saludos.
_


----------



## tesalia

Por aquí 'esparadrapo' no es un término común, creo que muchos no lo entenderían. Lo usual, por estos lados, es llamarlo cinta adhesiva o, simplemente, 'adhesivo'.


EduardoGonzalez said:


> [...] La tirita es *esparadrapo más apósito*, todo en uno. [...]


Esto que describes es lo que por aquí se llama *curita*.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

tesalia said:


> Por aquí 'esparadrapo' no es un término común, creo que muchos no lo entenderían. Lo usual, por estos lados, es llamarlo cinta adhesiva o, simplemente, 'adhesivo'.
> 
> Esto que describes es lo que por aquí se llama *curita*.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo creo que se llama "curita" o "parche curita" en todos los países de Sudamérica, excepto en Brasil, claro, _o pais mais grande do mundo_, donde seguramente usan "parche arzobispo"
_


----------



## tesalia

Vampiro said:


> Yo creo que se llama "curita" o "parche curita" en todos los países de Sudamérica, excepto en Brasil, claro, _o pais mais grande do mundo_, donde seguramente usan "parche arzobispo"


Recordé que a las curitas [tiritas] también las llamamos 'banditas adhesivas'.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tiritas, tiritas adhesivas, apósitos adhesivos, apósitos autoadhesivos. Todos ellos llevan en el centro una gasa o algo parecido con algún producto aséptico, curativo o lo que sea. Eso es lo que pone en los envases que tengo en casa, que atienden a las necesidades de adultos, y sobre todos pequeños. 
Aparte, por supuesto, de un rollo de esparadrapo, que no se pone sobre las tiritas, etc,, sino sobre un poco de algodón o gasa. O a secas, para mantener cerrado un corte en el que se ha aplicado algún antiséptico. 
Con diez nietos por necesidad estoy bien provisto de todo lo que he citado, y algo más.


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Yo creo que se llama "curita" o "parche curita" en todos los países de Sudamérica, excepto en Brasil, claro, _o pais mais grande do mundo_, donde seguramente usan "parche arzobispo"
> _



"O mais grande, mesmo!!" dicen... 

"Parche arzobispo"?? Que no te escuchen, que te lo copian!!  

Acá en Brasil se les conoce por el brasileirísimo nombre de *band-aid*.

Ya en México son los mundialmente reconocidos "curitas". Recuerdo que una tía (allá de "las antiguas") le llamaba esparadrapo.

Ni band-aid ni aposto. Si vas a la farmacia y pides uno de estos, todo mundo te vería con cara de "what??".


----------



## duvija

Lo de 'esparadrapo' me suena divertidísimo. Conozco la palabra, pero no conozco a ningún uruguayo que la use...


----------



## jorgema

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Tiritas, tiritas adhesivas, apósitos adhesivos, apósitos autoadhesivos. Todos ellos llevan en el centro una gasa o algo parecido con algún producto aséptico, curativo o lo que sea. Eso es lo que pone en los envases que tengo en casa, que atienden a las necesidades de adultos, y sobre todos pequeños.
> Aparte, por supuesto, de un rollo de esparadrapo, que no se pone sobre las tiritas, etc,, sino sobre un poco de algodón o gasa. O a secas, para mantener cerrado un corte en el que se ha aplicado algún antiséptico.



Eso mismo es lo que yo entiendo por _tiritas (_en el Perú las llamamos "_curitas_") y por _esparadrapo_. Son cosas distintas. En mi época de escolar era común que en el botiquín del aula hubiera además de una caja de curitas (para los cortes y heridas más pequeñas) un rollo de esparadrapo, gasa y algodón, sin contar el alcohol o el agua oxigenada, necesarios para tratar heridas más grandes.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duvija said:


> Lo de 'esparadrapo' me suena divertidísimo. Conozco la palabra, pero no conozco a ningún uruguayo que la use...


Pues anímate. No desaproveches la oportunidad de ser primera y única usuaria de una palabra.
Aparte de los nombres de los envases, creo que 'tiritas' es el usual para los apósitos que ya vienen cortados en pequeñas piezas de diferentes tamaños y formas.
El esparadrapo es cosa diferente, viene en una tira larga más o menos ancha, y él de soporte textil tiene un color rosado que supongo pretende parecerse al de la piel de la llamada raza blanca, aunque no conozco a nadie que la tenga de ese color. Lo hay también de papel, semitransparente. 
Entre todos vamos a completar una monografñia (más bien poligrafía) sobre estos recursos de uso sanitario.


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> Lo de 'esparadrapo' me suena divertidísimo. Conozco la palabra, pero no conozco a ningún uruguayo que la use...


A mí me ocurre al revés, me resulta divertidísimo llamar tela adhesiva al esparadrapo, pienso en telas con flores para decoración.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

cbrena said:


> A mí me ocurre al revés, me resulta divertidísimo llamar tela adhesiva al esparadrapo, pienso en telas con flores para decoración.


Aproximemos posturas. ¿Que tal 'cinta adhesiva'* por 'esparadrapo'? Salvo en el caso de Duvija a la que espero haber tentado con la idea de ser la única uruguaya esparadrapera. 
Hipoalergénica. por supuesto. 
*En España creo que no se confundiría con la que se emplea para pegar papeles, que es generalmente conocida como 'celo', pronunciado tal cual.


----------



## cbrena

Para mí la cinta adhesiva puede ser la cinta de carrocero, la cinta aislante, la cinta de celofan, la cinta de embalaje, y así. Nunca pensaría en el esparadrapo. Y si añado "hipoalergénico" me paso a las suturas adhesivas hipoalergénicas, al esparadrapo de plástico hipoalergéncio, al apósito transparente, al adhesivo de campo quirúrgico, etc. Nada, el charco nos vuelve a separar. 

Si aquí, en un hospital, pides que te acerquen "cinta adhesiva hipoalergénica" tendrás que explicar exactamente qué es lo que quieres, nadie te traerá un rollo de esparadrapo. Y si le quieres de tela (prácticamente en desuso) tendrás que especificar esparadrapo de tela y seguro que escucharías "¿de tela?, ¿para qué de tela?". Esos esparadrapos de tela de color "carne" directamente no existen, es algo arcaico que algunas farmacias conservan por tradición, supongo.


----------



## Pánfila

Hola a todos. Quisiera comentar que si bien es correcto el término esparadrapo, en Argentina es un término casi desconocido o, al menos, muy antiguo. "*Curitas*" marca comercial para la _tela elástica_, tal cual su descripción en el envase, fue la única marca que lideró el mercado durante años y por esa misma razón, por usos y costumbres, perdió su calidad de marca para convertirse en descripción genérica del producto. Muchos años después llegó aquí la marca *Band Aid* (..¿Brasilerísimo nombre?... Oh, my God!) y este producto continúa pidiéndose directamente por la marca: *Curitas *(aunque te lleves un caja de *Band Aid* o la marca que fuere).
Gracias a todos, creo que es la primera vez que escribo acá y me llevo algunas cositas aprendidas. Fue un placer.


----------



## cbrena

¡Hola Pánfila!  (Vaya nick)

Bienvenido a tu primer post, no a ti, ya que llevas cuatro años registrada sin participar. 

A lo que llamáis *curitas* y *band aid* aquí se llaman *tiritas*, no esparadrapo. El esparadrapo se presenta en rollos y no es elástico.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Lo único que sé es que si entro a una farmacia en Chile y le digo a quien me atienda: "Esparadrapo", me van a contestar "La tuya, por si acaso".
_


----------



## juandiego

Vampiro said:


> Lo único que sé es que si entro a una farmacia en Chile y le digo a quien me atienda: "Esparadrapo", me van a contestar "La tuya, por si acaso".
> _


Hola Vampiro.
 Te responderían: _Aunque no me importe, ¿*Para* quién/qué ha dicho que *es*?_


----------



## Jaén

cbrena said:


> Para mí la cinta adhesiva puede ser la cinta de carrocero, la cinta aislante, la cinta de celofan, la cinta de embalaje, y así. Nunca pensaría en el esparadrapo. Y si añado "hipoalergénico" me paso a las suturas adhesivas hipoalergénicas, al esparadrapo de plástico hipoalergéncio, al apósito transparente, al adhesivo de campo quirúrgico, etc. Nada, el charco nos vuelve a separar.


En México: El durex ("diúrex", la cinta scotch de toda la vida), cinta aislante (la de tela era mejor), masking tape (más mexicano, imposible), la tela adhesiva (para uso hospitalario) y la cinta canela, la hay de papel o de polietileno o algo así.




Pánfila said:


> Hola a todos. Quisiera comentar que si bien es correcto el término esparadrapo, en Argentina es un término casi desconocido o, al menos, muy antiguo. "*Curitas*" marca comercial para la _tela elástica_, tal cual su descripción en el envase, fue la única marca que lideró el mercado durante años y por esa misma razón, por usos y costumbres, perdió su calidad de marca para convertirse en descripción genérica del producto. Muchos años después llegó aquí la marca *Band Aid* (..¿Brasilerísimo nombre?... Oh, my God!) y *este producto continúa pidiéndose directamente por la marca: Curitas (aunque te lleves un caja de Band Aid o la marca que fuere*).
> Gracias a todos, creo que es la primera vez que escribo acá y me llevo algunas cositas aprendidas. Fue un placer.


Es lo que sucede con el Kleenex, por ejemplo, y en México, el Kleen Bebé (pañalo deshechable)

Bienvenido tu primer post, y que vengan miles más.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Pánfila said:


> Hola a todos. Quisiera comentar que si bien es correcto el término esparadrapo, en Argentina es un término casi desconocido o, al menos, muy antiguo. "*Curitas*" marca comercial para la _tela elástica_, tal cual su descripción en el envase, fue la única marca que lideró el mercado durante años y por esa misma razón, por usos y costumbres, perdió su calidad de marca para convertirse en descripción genérica del producto. Muchos años después llegó aquí la marca *Band Aid* (..¿Brasilerísimo nombre?... Oh, my God!) y este producto continúa pidiéndose directamente por la marca: *Curitas *(aunque te lleves un caja de *Band Aid* o la marca que fuere).
> Gracias a todos, creo que es la primera vez que escribo acá y me llevo algunas cositas aprendidas. Fue un placer.



La palabra "tirita" también es una marca. En 1954, el empresario Gerard Coll creó la marca registrada "Tiritas", que se fabricó en Mataró hasta 1988  por parte de la firma Unitex. En esa fecha fue adquirida por la  multinacional Hartmann, que es la que sigue fabricándolas en Mataró.  Esa  marca inventada para los apósitos adhesivos se ha convertido en nombre  genérico del producto en España, como "curitas" en Argentina. En los dos sitios se ha producido el mismo fenómeno. Como consecuencia, *en los apósitos de otras marcas no se usa el nombre "tiritas"*, que como digo es una marca registrada, sino que es el público el que las denomina así, sean de la marca que sean, como bien dice Pánfila.


----------



## Lurrezko

Estoy fascinado con este hilo tan interesante. Ya sé qué tengo que pedir si me lastimo en cualquier zona hispanohablante. Por lo demás, la herida del mensaje #1 ya debe de haber cicatrizado, creo.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Para mí la cinta adhesiva puede ser la cinta de carrocero, la cinta aislante, la cinta de celofan, la cinta de embalaje, y así. Nunca pensaría en el esparadrapo. Y si añado "hipoalergénico" me paso a las suturas adhesivas hipoalergénicas, al esparadrapo de plástico hipoalergéncio, al apósito transparente, al adhesivo de campo quirúrgico, etc. .



Esas cosas de juntar suturas, ¿no se llaman corrientemente 'mariposas'?


----------



## jorgema

cbrena said:


> Para mí la cinta adhesiva puede ser la cinta de carrocero, la cinta aislante, la cinta de celofan, la cinta de embalaje, y así. Nunca pensaría en el esparadrapo. Y si añado "hipoalergénico" me paso a las suturas adhesivas hipoalergénicas, al esparadrapo de plástico hipoalergéncio, al apósito transparente, al adhesivo de campo quirúrgico, etc. Nada, el charco nos vuelve a separar.



Creo que en mi país es igual. _Cinta adhesiva _me suena a algo que se compra en las ferreterías (la cinta aislante, la de electricista, o la que se usa para unir tubos) o en las librerías (la de embalaje, de plástico transparente o de color beis, la de papel, o la más común que usan todos los escolares o en las oficinas y que se denomina con el nombre de la marca "scotch"). 
En una farmacia pido *esparadrapo*, y ya ahí me preguntarán si quiero el tradicional de tela o los más modernos hipoalergénicos, de plástico, transparentes, etc. Y nunca me darán una curita, ni lo que ahora veo que las farmacias llaman en sus catálogos _vendas autoadhesivas_.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Acabo de ver en televisión el anuncio de una 'cinta adhesiva' que se coloca en la taza del retrete. Por la coincidencia solo me quedé con el nombre; no presté atención al lugar y los fines precisos. Pero obviamente es a tener en cuenta que al pedir 'cintas adhesivas' en la farmacia-droguería nos pueden dar algo ineperado.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Estoy fascinado con este hilo tan interesante. Ya sé qué tengo que pedir si me lastimo en cualquier zona hispanohablante. Por lo demás, la herida del mensaje #1 ya debe de haber cicatrizado, creo.
> 
> Un saludo a todos


  Eso espero. En un principio sólo tenía una curita o tirita, pero como se haya pegado encima de ella todo lo aquí dicho... se acordará de todos nosotros de por vida.



duvija said:


> Esas cosas de juntar suturas, ¿no se llaman corrientemente 'mariposas'?


Hemos pasado de una tirita a las suturas. 
A lo que tú llamas suturas de mariposas, es decir, las suturas absorbibles o no absorbibles con todas sus variantes de material y grosor (con medidas 2/0, 3/0, etc y con agujas rectas o curvas y de punta triangular o redonda) en el lenguaje coloquial, aquí, se llaman *puntos internos* y *puntos externos. *En el argot médico *suturas*, sin más, pero no de mariposa.

Lo que aquí llamamos mariposas (siguiendo en ambientes hospitalarios) son unos sistemas para extracción de sangre (o vacutainer, marca utilizada como nombre habitual) o bien unas cánulas para administración intravenosa tipo mariposa. Y curiosamente a ambas se las llama de forma más coloquial en el argot médico: palomillas.

Creo que no podría trabajar ni en Argentina ni en Chile ni en Uruguay. De acuerdo con Jorgema, todavía me queda Perú...


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

cbrena said:


> Hemos pasado de una tirita a las suturas.
> A lo que tú llamas suturas de mariposas, es decir, las suturas absorbibles o no absorbibles con todas sus variantes de material y grosor (con medidas 2/0, 3/0, etc y con agujas rectas o curvas y de punta triangular o redonda) en el lenguaje coloquial, aquí, se llaman *puntos internos* y *puntos externos. *En el argot médico *suturas*, sin más, pero no de mariposa.



Yo creo que se refiere a los Steri-strip (marca registrada, como no...) o puntos de papel, o también puntos de aproximación. No son puntos en realidad, ni suturas (pues no hay costura), aunque el fabricante sí las denomina suturas, porque suplen y evitan la costura con hilo. Son unas tiras de papel poroso adhesivo (una especie de esparadrapo, pero no de tela sino de papel) que sirve para aproximar los bordes de        una herida. Son similares a las tiritas, pero sin apósito. 

En la imagen: 
http://shop.kuback.com/image/cache/data/18/32.steri-strips_insitu-500x500.jpg


----------



## cbrena

Sí, Eduardo, eso pensé al leer el post de Duvija, pero buscando las suturas mariposas (que nunca había oído) me encontré con esta imagen. De ahí mi desconcierto y explicación. Y sí, a las suturas adhesivas o puntos de aproximación también las llamamos por su marca comercial (¡como a todo!): steri-strip


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Hay un error en la imagen, pues ponen una caja de sedas para sutura quirúrgica. 
La expresión suturas mariposa es un calco de la inglesa "Butterfly Closure"
http://www.mountainside-medical.com/product_images/y/937/butterfly-wound-closures__84399_zoom.JPG
http://www.firstaidsuppliesonline.com/images/products/images/12260.jpg
http://zeetampa.com/catalog/images/0703.jpg
Como puede ver, son puntos de papel.



cbrena said:


> Sí, Eduardo, eso pensé al leer el post de Duvija,



Y acertó usted al pensarlo. La primera impresión fue la buena.


----------



## cbrena

Gracias, Eduardo. Fue precisamente esa imagen (errónea, parece ser) la que me dejó tan estupefacta, creyendo que Duvi podía referirse a esas suturas quirúrgicas con sus suturas de mariposa. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Jaén

duvija said:


> Esas cosas de juntar suturas, ¿no se llaman corrientemente 'mariposas'?


A ese tipo de sutura le llamamos en México vendolete. No recuerdo haberlas visto comercialmente, siempre vi haciéndolas manualmente, como en el enlace puesto.



cbrena said:


> A lo que tú llamas suturas de mariposas, es decir, las suturas absorbibles o no absorbibles con todas sus variantes de material y grosor (con medidas 2/0, 3/0, etc y con agujas rectas o curvas y de punta triangular o redonda) en el lenguaje coloquial, aquí, se llaman *puntos internos* y *puntos externos. *En el argot médico *suturas*, sin más, pero no de mariposa.
> 
> Lo que aquí llamamos mariposas (siguiendo en ambientes hospitalarios) son unos sistemas para extracción de sangre (o vacutainer, marca utilizada como nombre habitual) o bien unas cánulas para administración intravenosa tipo mariposa. Y curiosamente a ambas se las llama de forma más coloquial en el argot médico: palomillas.


Las suturas (internas o internas) son eso, suturas. No sé el término clínico.

Las mariposas que conozco son esas que pones, Cbrena, utilizadas más comunmente en niños o en personas con venas muy finas, difíciles de agarrar con agujas comunes.


----------



## duvija

Jaén said:


> Las mariposas que conozco son esas que pones, Cbrena, utilizadas más comunmente en niños o en personas con venas muy finas, difíciles de agarrar con agujas comunes.



Sí, me refiero a esas- que le pusieron a mi hija en una ceja, cuando tenía dos años y se hizo pelota contra un filo de algo. No sabía que eran solamente para niños.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Sí, me refiero a esas- que le pusieron a mi hija en una ceja, cuando tenía dos años y se hizo pelota contra un filo de algo. No sabía que eran solamente para niños.


No son sólo para niños, Duvi.
Es frecuente el uso en adultos cuando deben tomar varias muestras con un solo pinchazo. El cambio de ampollas al vacío en una jeringa común y corriente provoca dolor, en cambio con una mariposa casi ni se siente porque la unión con la aguja es flexible.
Después te ponen un parche/curita/apósito redondo y pequeño en la zona del pinchazo.
(Esto último para que no me vengan con que no tiene relación con el tema del hilo).
Saludos.
_


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Vampiro said:


> No son sólo para niños, Duvi.
> Es frecuente el uso en adultos cuando deben tomar varias muestras con un solo pinchazo. El cambio de ampollas al vacío en una jeringa común y corriente provoca dolor, en cambio con una mariposa casi ni se siente porque la unión con la aguja es flexible.
> Después te ponen un parche/curita/apósito redondo y pequeño en la zona del pinchazo.
> (Esto último para que no me vengan con que no tiene relación con el tema del hilo).
> Saludos.
> _



Lo que dice *duvija* que le pusieron a su hija en una ceja fue una sutura de mariposa, o steri-strip, o punto de papel, que es esto: 
http://www.mountainside-medical.com/product_images/y/937/butterfly-wound-closures__84399_zoom.JPG
http://www.firstaidsuppliesonline.com/images/products/images/12260.jpg
http://zeetampa.com/catalog/images/0703.jpg

Lo que Vd. dice, *Vampiro*, no es una sutura de mariposa ni un steri-strip, ni un punto de papel, como lo que lo queramos llamar.
Lo que dice Vd. es un una *aguja de palomilla* (que no mariposa, aunque su forma recuerde una mariposa) para vías venosas, que es esto: 
http://www.jeringasyagujas.com/68-1...indicadas-para-punciones-intravenosas-g25.jpg
Y que no tiene nada que ver con un esparadrapo, salvo el hecho de que se sujeten con él para que no salgan accidentalmente del catéter en el que van introducidas, por eso el cambio no se siente.


----------



## duvija

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Lo que dice *duvija* que le pusieron a su hija en una ceja fue una sutura de mariposa, o steri-strip, o punto de papel, que es esto:
> http://www.mountainside-medical.com/product_images/y/937/butterfly-wound-closures__84399_zoom.JPG
> http://www.firstaidsuppliesonline.com/images/products/images/12260.jpg
> http://zeetampa.com/catalog/images/0703.jpg
> 
> Lo que Vd. dice, *Vampiro*, no es una sutura de mariposa ni un steri-strip, ni un punto de papel, como lo que lo queramos llamar.
> Lo que dice Vd. es un una *aguja de palomilla* (que no mariposa, aunque su forma recuerde una mariposa) para vías venosas, que es esto:
> http://www.jeringasyagujas.com/68-1...indicadas-para-punciones-intravenosas-g25.jpg
> Y que no tiene nada que ver con un esparadrapo, salvo el hecho de que se sujeten con el para que no salgan accidentalmente del catéter en el que van introducidas, por eso el cambio no se siente.



Sí, que mi pobre hija tenía un tajito y no le inyectaron nada sino que le pegaron tres de esas (al menos en inglés, es 'mariposa'. Bueno, pero en inglés, claro)


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Gracias por la aclaración. 
Aprovecho para rectificar que las agujas de palomilla, también se llaman de mariposa. 
http://www.agujas.es/agujas-palomilla.php
Pero nada tienen que ver con las suturas de mariposa.


----------



## Vampiro

Eso está más que claro, pero yo me refería al post #43, de duvija citando a Jaén, quien claramente habla de las agujas de mariposa (así se las conoce en Chile, nada de "palomillas", que por acá es otra cosa)
Además, en uno de los links que miré había una jeringa, a menos que esté loco (bueno... eso es conversable).
Saludos.
_


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Además, en uno de los links que miré había una jeringa, a menos que esté loco (bueno... eso es conversable).



Vampiro, me pregunto si la jeringa que creíste ver era la de este link que yo ofrecí. Si es así, sólo comentarte que no es una jeringa, es un adaptador donde se introduce el tubo para extracciones, el que se mandará al laboratorio.

No es que estés loco, creo, es que este hilo ha llegado a ser una locura de imágenes y términos. ¡Y todo empezó por una tirita!


----------

